# Mdina, walled mediaeval city of Malta



## Brian G Turner (Jul 18, 2016)

And another walled mediaeval city - this time Mdina, the old capital of Malta:

Mdina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

mdina - Google Search


----------



## Allegra (Jul 19, 2016)

You can really lose yourself there... Then to end your time travel fantasy with a nice glass of wine or chocolate cake in the well-known Fontanella:


----------



## JaeDarcy (Jul 21, 2016)

If I ever become a woman of means, I'm setting up a little writing nook for myself there.
Here's the front gate and another photo I took inside. (I hope they show properly.)


----------



## Dave (Jul 21, 2016)

[GALLERY=media, 1948]Mdina 2 by Dave posted Jul 21, 2016 at 5:42 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1947]Mdina by Dave posted Jul 21, 2016 at 5:38 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## JaeDarcy (Jul 21, 2016)

Dave's lovely photo can only capture a hint of the amazingness of standing on the walls of Mdina and looking across the landscape. So breathtaking. Here's another. Just go and see it for yourself.


----------



## Allegra (Jul 21, 2016)

That Mdina gate is also King's Landing's gate.   Much of GoT 1st season was shot in Malta and its little sister island Gozo:

Game of Thrones Locations Malta and Gozo | The Travel Tester[/QUOTE]


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 22, 2016)

No photos, but my parents went there a few years ago and really liked it. Sounds packed with history.


----------

